# Team #16 - Last Call



## 12-Ringer

Welcome to the 19th Annual AT Deer Contest!
Below is your team for the 2022-2023 season. These contests are designed for everyone to have fun and not take things too seriously. Let's all have a safe and successful season! Use this thread for discussion purposes, sharing trail cam pictures, etc. amongst your team members. I know you are short-handed, but hopefully it's better than sitting out.


taylormade449thirdhandmanarrowchukkerk&j8South ManMohicanMOBIGBUCKStca126Kighty7KjleisExtreme vft17



Remember the 4 S's = Shoot Straight, Stay Safe
Good luck everyone
Joe


----------



## taylormade449

Thanks for throwing the team together it’s a good time every year I missed out on the regular registration this year but just look forward to the Camaraderie of the contest!


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS

Hey, Checking in guys. Been a number of years since I joined up to the contest. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Mohican

Checking in. I hunt 4 different counties in Ohio.


----------



## tca126

Checking in. Will be hunting PA and OH.


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS

I'm from the KC area. Hunting Missouri and Kansas this season.


----------



## k&j8

It’s been a few years since I’ve been in the contest as well. I hunt at home here in Virginia where I’m not too picky, and in Ohio (Adams County) where I am definitely more picky. Looking forward to sharing this season with you guys!


----------



## South Man

Hey guys! Checking in ! I am from NW Georgia -Hunting in GA, in Iowa and KY this year and possibly OH.


----------



## taylormade449

I envy all of the states you guys are getting to hunt in. Just New York for me. Not a big buck state by any means but i have a slammer for here on camera this year i would trade just about anything to get a crack at. Got a handful of other nice bucks as well i would take with the bow if given the opportunity.


----------



## Extreme vft17

Hello all. I hunt VA and WV. Hopefully everyone has a good season. 

I’m just excited to get out and enjoy.


----------



## taylormade449

Good practice session today. Couple arrows tossed at 40 yards one with a practice head and one with a field point. Feeling really good about the setup going into this season.


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS

What bow is everyone shooting this year?

I shoot traditional these days and will be hunting my 56” Ogemaw longbow at 44 pounds.


----------



## k&j8

My main hunting bow will be my Bowtech Revolt X. This will be my third season with the Revolt X and it’s my favorite bow to date. I picked up a used Bowtech Reckoning 35 this summer and plan to hunt with it also.


----------



## taylormade449

I just have a Bear resurgence LD. I actually wanted to go back to a simpler compound this year for hunting. I know how much speed I’m giving up but I’m a sucker for the smooth draw of the single cam.


----------



## Kjleis

I’ll be using a prime nexus 4. Set one time with it last yr and shot a 162” 10 point.


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS

taylormade449 said:


> I just have a Bear resurgence LD. I actually wanted to go back to a simpler compound this year for hunting. I know how much speed I’m giving up but I’m a sucker for the smooth draw of the single cam.


All you need man.


----------



## South Man

MOBIGBUCKS said:


> What bow is everyone shooting this year?
> 
> I shoot traditional these days and will be hunting my 56” Ogemaw longbow at 44 pounds.


Shooting a PSE Levitate 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taylormade449

This is the one id dream to kill this year. We know he's at least 6 years old this year we've had pictures of him since he was 2 and he's been the king of the mountain since he was a 3 year old. We've never seen anything like him where we hunt but he knows how to disappear and survive.


----------



## SB80

This is one of your teammates deer from last year. You guys might have to stay on him and make sure he’s hitting the stand cuz he’s got some decent spots


----------



## pirogue53

Did this team fill up? I missed the deadline on checking in on one of the original teams. I didn’t get a PM or message to notify if I was replaced, and I haven’t heard from 12Ringer yet to see if I was replaced, or this team still has an opening. Anyone know? Thanks


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS

pirogue53 said:


> Did this team fill up? I missed the deadline on checking in on one of the original teams. I didn’t get a PM or message to notify if I was replaced, and I haven’t heard from 12Ringer yet to see if I was replaced, or this team still has an opening. Anyone know? Thanks


I'm not sure everyone has checked in that said they wanted back into the contest. I'd check with 12-ringer.


----------



## pirogue53

MOBIGBUCKS said:


> I'm not sure everyone has checked in that said they wanted back into the contest. I'd check with 12-ringer.


Thanks, will do.


----------



## 12-Ringer

hey guys...be sure to welcomelazyhubby70 to your team....your current and most up to date roster.

taylormade449arrowchukkerk&j8South ManMohicanMOBIGBUCKStca126Kighty7KjleisExtreme vft17lazyhubby70

Good luck


----------



## k&j8

pirogue53 said:


> Did this team fill up? I missed the deadline on checking in on one of the original teams. I didn’t get a PM or message to notify if I was replaced, and I haven’t heard from 12Ringer yet to see if I was replaced, or this team still has an opening. Anyone know? Thanks


To my knowledge we are not a full team. I’m sure 12Ringer will be in touch with you if you pm’d him.


----------



## lazyhubby70

Checking in from east TN....Lazy


----------



## 12-Ringer

adding a new member.....pirogue53 will be checking in soon......you guys are filling up!!! Good luck!


----------



## 12-Ringer

adding another new member Bergs....he'll be checking in soon.....


----------



## Bergs

Morning Team,
Checking in from Wisconsin.


----------



## pirogue53

Was notified by 12Ringer this morning that I’m on team16, so officially checking in.


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS

Welcome guys!


----------



## lazyhubby70

I was on the "last" team last year too "team 17- the replacements" ....we were 5 hunters short and still got 11th....yep beat 6 full teams [emoji57].....we got this again this year [emoji23]


----------



## South Man

welcome guys!


----------



## Bergs

MOBIGBUCKS said:


> What bow is everyone shooting this year?
> 
> I shoot traditional these days and will be hunting my 56” Ogemaw longbow at 44 pounds.


I will be hunting with a Hoyt Rx-7 Ultra.


----------



## 25ft-up

pirogue53 said:


> Was notified by 12Ringer this morning that I’m on team16, so officially checking in.


Good to see you made it on a team. Good luck to you and team 16


----------



## taylormade449

Welcome all!


----------



## 12-Ringer

you guys are FULL
*khaglund and 
Wylicibin

should be checking in shortly.....*


----------



## khaglund

Great glad to be included. Heading to New Mexico in a month for Mule Deer and Elk so, hopefully I can score.


----------



## Wylicibin

Checking in, first contest season ever. 
Thank you for having me here!
Ill be hunting Oklahoma private and public, using a 2020 PSE NTN. Good luck and happy hunting to all


----------



## khaglund

Just moved to Tennessee and am looking for a place to Whitetail hunt here. Hopefully when I get back from New Mexico will have something lined up to add a whitetail.


----------



## arrowchukker

Checking in, sorry I’m late. I somehow was logged out if AT and didn’t realize it. 

I’m in Virginia. Most years I get in this contest I’m good for at least two does.


----------



## lazyhubby70

khaglund said:


> Just moved to Tennessee and am looking for a place to Whitetail hunt here. Hopefully when I get back from New Mexico will have something lined up to add a whitetail.


Where in TN?


----------



## South Man

Welcome guys!


----------



## khaglund

Clarksville down by Sango


----------



## pirogue53

Glad we’re playing with a full roster.


----------



## pirogue53

khaglund said:


> Great glad to be included. Heading to New Mexico in a month for Mule Deer and Elk so, hopefully I can score.


What unit in NM? I apply every year, but have seldom drawn.


----------



## khaglund

We are going landowner tags out of Chama


----------



## South Man

I drew Zone 5 Iowa this year and my guides are already seeing some dandy’s on trail cams!



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pirogue53

khaglund said:


> We are going landowner tags out of Chama


Good luck, hope you have a great hunt.


----------



## pirogue53

South Man, the bar just got raised for you. Awesome bucks.


----------



## khaglund

Thank you! Maybe southman needs help😜


----------



## Wylicibin

Whew those are some monsters!


----------



## lazyhubby70

khaglund said:


> Clarksville down by Sango


Checkout LBL just west of ya.


----------



## k&j8

South Man said:


> I drew Zone 5 Iowa this year and my guides are already seeing some dandy’s on trail cams!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sweet! I’m setting on 5 points for Iowa. Hoping to go in the next year or two. Which outfitter did you go with?


----------



## k&j8

arrowchukker said:


> Checking in, sorry I’m late. I somehow was logged out if AT and didn’t realize it.
> 
> I’m in Virginia. Most years I get in this contest I’m good for at least two does.


What part of Virginia are you in? I’m in Rockingham County, west of Harrisonburg.


----------



## k&j8

Welcome to all the new guys! Glad we were able to fill out the roster!


----------



## pirogue53

12Ringer has asked all teams to have a member let him know, if good to go. Looking back over the list (and updates), I don’t see a check in from Kighty7. Anyone care to recheck me, and I’ll let 12Ringer know


----------



## pirogue53

OK, I sent PM to Kighty7. A search shows he has not been on this thread.


----------



## tca126

PSE EVO for me.


----------



## tca126

South Man what outfitter and what week did you choose for Iowa?


----------



## arrowchukker

k&j8 said:


> What part of Virginia are you in? I’m in Rockingham County, west of Harrisonburg.


I’m just a little east of Cville. 
I hunt Albemarle, Buckingham and Fluvanna. 

I’m too old to hunt those mountains in Rockingham. Lol.


----------



## Wylicibin

So without kighty7, we still full roster right?


----------



## South Man

k&j8 said:


> Sweet! I’m setting on 5 points for Iowa. Hoping to go in the next year or two. Which outfitter did you go with?


Well I am spending 8 days -3 days with a new private small outfitter I got connected with and 5 days with IMB. I know they have some negative reviews but I contacted a client who has hunted with them in Iowa twice and killed good bucks both times. He lives in AL not connected with them but highly recommended. I hunted with them in 2020 in Missouri and saw several bucks close to being shooters but it was warm and they weren't moving until the next week when cold front came! Just my luck !


----------



## South Man

tca126 said:


> South Man what outfitter and what week did you choose for Iowa?


Well I am spending 8 days -3 days with a new private small outfitter I got connected with and 5 days with IMB. I know they have some negative reviews but I contacted a client who has hunted with them in Iowa twice and killed good bucks both times. He lives in AL not connected with them but highly recommended. I hunted with them in 2020 in Missouri and saw several bucks close to being shooters but it was warm and they weren't moving until the next week when cold front came! Just my luck ! 
I am headed up Nov 1-8


----------



## South Man

tca126 said:


> PSE EVO for me.


Good bow!~


----------



## Kighty7

Checking in if I am still on this team. From PA and will be trying to hunt Ohio and NY as well.


----------



## South Man

Kighty7 said:


> Checking in if I am still on this team. From PA and will be trying to hunt Ohio and NY as well.


Welcome!


----------



## Kighty7

South Man said:


> Welcome!


Thanks, I am a middle school teacher and have been busy getting back in the classroom. Thanks for the add.


----------



## k&j8

South Man said:


> Well I am spending 8 days -3 days with a new private small outfitter I got connected with and 5 days with IMB. I know they have some negative reviews but I contacted a client who has hunted with them in Iowa twice and killed good bucks both times. He lives in AL not connected with them but highly recommended. I hunted with them in 2020 in Missouri and saw several bucks close to being shooters but it was warm and they weren't moving until the next week when cold front came! Just my luck !


A good friend of mine and his brother hunted with IMB 15+ years ago in Missouri and Illinois. He killed a 186” in Missouri and his brother killed a 160” in Illinois. Hopefully they can get you on one of those bucks that makes Iowa famous!


----------



## pirogue53

We’ve all checked in. Full roster(15). Are we submitting a name? I’ll let 12Ringer know we at least have a full checked in roster.


----------



## South Man

Kighty7 said:


> Thanks, I am a middle school teacher and have been busy getting back in the classroom. Thanks for the add.


Cool. My wife is a Reading Specialist at her school. Has taught over 20 years


----------



## South Man

pirogue53 said:


> We’ve all checked in. Full roster(15). Are we submitting a name? I’ll let 12Ringer know we at least have a full checked in roster.


I'm fine with Last Call?


----------



## Bergs

South Man said:


> I'm fine with Last Call?


 I assumed our name was already Last Call
HAHA


----------



## South Man

Bergs said:


> I assumed our name was already Last Call
> HAHA


Bingo! lol


----------



## pirogue53

Bergs said:


> I assumed our name was already Last Call
> HAHA


Actually, I did too at first. So:
Last Call
Late to the party
Left overs.
???


----------



## pirogue53

pirogue53 said:


> Actually, I did too at first. So:
> Last Call
> Late to the party
> Left overs.
> ???


12 Ringer says LAST CALL was assigned, since that’s what we were. So, we’re good to go. Good luck everyone.


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS

pirogue53 said:


> 12 Ringer says LAST CALL was assigned, since that’s what we were. So, we’re good to go. Good luck everyone.


 I like it. It fits.

Who is able to hunt first? 9/15 here. 9/12 in Kansas if I find one sooner.


----------



## lazyhubby70

Last Call


----------



## k&j8

I’m good with Last Call


----------



## Wylicibin

Last call is perfect i think 👍
Season here opens oct 1


----------



## arrowchukker

We open Oct 1. Great calendar for us this year in Va. Muzzleloader doesn’t start till 11/5, so us bowhunters get a few precocious days in November to ourselves. I still bow hunt through the ML season, but things change a bit once the ML army hits the woods. 
The first three weeks are more than likely doe patrol. Then we will concentrate on the bigger boys a little bit.


----------



## Bergs

September 17 here.
Right now my cameras in the Northwoods are showing more bears then deer


----------



## tca126

SRA WMU’s open sept 17 and the rest of the state oct 1 in PA.


----------



## lazyhubby70

4th saturday of september, whatever day that is [emoji16].....have quota hunt tags for ORNL....hasn't been hunted for 3 years and I have a buck tag for 1st hunt.


----------



## Kighty7

Anyone getting ready to head to the stand? Anyone hunting velvet?


----------



## taylormade449

October 1st here. Getting some steady pictures of young bucks and a few does. The couple bigger ones don’t show their face very often. We also have a pretty decent bear on camera this year. Last year I had an opportunity at a small bear during rifle but decided to pass. I hunt and do all my butchering with my dad and he wants nothing to do with a bear but I think given the opportunity this year I would take a crack at one. Any does without little ones within range I’ll be letting an arrow fly at once season opens and the plan is to hold out at least a little for the nicer bucks but I know I often can’t help myself 🤣


----------



## South Man

We open next weekend! I wish I was in KY today it looks to be a good day overcast and cooler than normal.


----------



## k&j8

taylormade449 said:


> October 1st here. Getting some steady pictures of young bucks and a few does. The couple bigger ones don’t show their face very often. We also have a pretty decent bear on camera this year. Last year I had an opportunity at a small bear during rifle but decided to pass. I hunt and do all my butchering with my dad and he wants nothing to do with a bear but I think given the opportunity this year I would take a crack at one. Any does without little ones within range I’ll be letting an arrow fly at once season opens and the plan is to hold out at least a little for the nicer bucks but I know I often can’t help myself 🤣


Good luck with the bear! I’ve helped butcher a few and it’s not bad at all. As for the meat, I’d rather have bear than deer and I love deer meat! Elk is the best wild game I’ve had and black bear is right there with elk.


----------



## k&j8

We’re in Ohio getting food plots in this weekend. Will check cameras and if there are any good bucks I’ll post some pictures.


----------



## pirogue53

My boys are working on our food plot, today, also.


----------



## Wylicibin

Finishijg deer blinds and setting out feeders here. Scouted out some public land for the bucks, but i need to refill the freezer!


----------



## tca126

Temps in the upper 80’s here this weekend. Ready for the cooler temps, I’m over the summer heat.


----------



## Kighty7

I hate that our season in PA starts so late.


----------



## Kighty7

Anyone run mock scrapes? 









September and Mock Scrape Basics


Mock scrapes have been my passion for over a decade. Smokey's Deer Lures have been the magic elixir for all of my success. Since 2011, eleven bucks have made the mistake of hitting my mock scrapes at the wrong time. A perfectly placed scrape has helped me seal the deal on many hunts. Boots on...




www.litfoutdoors.com


----------



## pirogue53

Kighty7 said:


> Anyone run mock scrapes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> September and Mock Scrape Basics
> 
> 
> Mock scrapes have been my passion for over a decade. Smokey's Deer Lures have been the magic elixir for all of my success. Since 2011, eleven bucks have made the mistake of hitting my mock scrapes at the wrong time. A perfectly placed scrape has helped me seal the deal on many hunts. Boots on...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.litfoutdoors.com


Surprised to see it done in March. Good idea with the vine. Might need some Smokey’s


----------



## arrowchukker

The plots have started to germinate, with more rain on the way.


----------



## arrowchukker




----------



## arrowchukker




----------



## arrowchukker

Here’s a few that are candidates for an arrow. Lol.


----------



## pirogue53

Arrowchukker, what is your main go to for planting, and which reveal camera(s) are you using?


----------



## arrowchukker

pirogue53 said:


> Arrowchukker, what is your main go to for planting, and which reveal camera(s) are you using?


Around here, we get a mix that has oats,clover, turnip, radish, and winter peas.
I have a few reveals, from the Gen 1 to the Second X model. All work good enough for me.


----------



## k&j8

arrowchukker said:


> Around here, we get a mix that has oats,clover, turnip, radish, and winter peas.
> I have a few reveals, from the Gen 1 to the Second X model. All work good enough for me.


That’s basically the same mix we’ve been planting in Ohio. We’ve given up on the turnips because for whatever reason we just can’t get them to grow well enough to justify planting them. We’ve also ditched the peas as the deer didn’t seem to eat them. But they really love the winter rye, oats and clover. We’re trying a little chicory this year so we’ll see how that goes.


----------



## arrowchukker

That’s odd. They eat the peas so fast they barely can get going. And tear the turnips up once it gets really cold in late season. Different deer, different things I guess. Lol.


----------



## pirogue53

arrowchukker said:


> Around here, we get a mix that has oats,clover, turnip, radish, and winter peas.
> I have a few reveals, from the Gen 1 to the Second X model. All work good enough for me.


Sounds about like the mix we use in AR. Thanks


----------



## lazyhubby70

I'm behind this year. Heading out today to check everything. Season starts next weekend but probably gonna fish the last kayak tourney in the local series I am part of. Got drawn for a primo tag in November (Oak Ridge National Labs)....update with pics soon....hopefully


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS

I got out last night on public and nearly killed a big one with my longbow. Had him at 25-30 yards but I never could get a clear shot. I couldn’t tell how many points but was any easy 140s frame. I’ll keep trying!


----------



## Extreme vft17

MO

Good luck on your next hunt. Maybe he will get a little closer!!


----------



## k&j8

lazyhubby70 said:


> I'm behind this year. Heading out today to check everything. Season starts next weekend but probably gonna fish the last kayak tourney in the local series I am part of. Got drawn for a primo tag in November (Oak Ridge National Labs)....update with pics soon....hopefully


I’m right there with you. I’m farther behind this year than I’ve ever been. Our season opens the first Saturday in October so I still have a little time. Scouted a little yesterday and plan to have bows ready to go by the end of this week. Usually won’t hunt Ohio until mid to late October.


----------



## Kighty7

Anyone in the group have their mock scrape line going to funnel deer by their stand?


----------



## arrowchukker

Opener is Saturday, but it looks like Ian has altered those plans.
Can’t complain, we need some rain.


----------



## taylormade449

Projected to be 65 here Saturday for the opener. We’ve definitely have warmer openers and we’ve had colder. No rain in the forecast for now so I’ll take that.


----------



## lazyhubby70

Ended up fishing last kayak tourney of season instead of hunting....made the right choice.....took first place and won $135....then won both raffles....pfd and a freakin loaded fishing kayak....I can hunt next week


----------



## South Man

lazyhubby70 said:


> Ended up fishing last kayak tourney of season instead of hunting....made the right choice.....took first place and won $135....then won both raffles....pfd and a freakin loaded fishing kayak....I can hunt next week


Well dang! Congrats! That was the right call 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## South Man

k&j8 said:


> I’m right there with you. I’m farther behind this year than I’ve ever been. Our season opens the first Saturday in October so I still have a little time. Scouted a little yesterday and plan to have bows ready to go by the end of this week. Usually won’t hunt Ohio until mid to late October.


I feel you! I’m in the same boat 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## k&j8

South Man said:


> I feel you! I’m in the same boat
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I actually got both of my bows broadhead tuned and sighted in this weekend so I suppose I’ll be ready for the Virginia opener Saturday. However, we’re supposed to get rain here so I might head up to Ohio to check cameras, take care of a few chores around the property and maybe hunt Saturday evening.


----------



## Extreme vft17

Loaded kayak and pfd. Plus the win. Congratulations!!

Hopefully you played to lottery as well.


----------



## lazyhubby70

Extreme vft17 said:


> Loaded kayak and pfd. Plus the win. Congratulations!!
> 
> Hopefully you played to lottery as well.


Turned $25 bet into $100 on Vols game that afternoon


----------



## Kighty7

Hoping to get out this weekend for the PA opener. Good Luck everyone.


----------



## pirogue53

That kayak looks awesome.


----------



## Bergs

Been out 2 times with my son. Seeing lots of deer so far. 
Had this guy at 15 yards last night










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## South Man

Bergs said:


> Been out 2 times with my son. Seeing lots of deer so far.
> Had this guy at 15 yards last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That’s cool! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lazyhubby70

Off and don't go back to work till the 10th. Monday I'm heading out for several days on public land....this will be first time in woods this year....soooooo ready to hit the woods...


----------



## taylormade449

Got everything put together and ready to go in the morning. Don’t expect much to happen this early but ya never know. Will just be nice being in the woods and hopefully laying eyes on some deer.


----------



## tca126

Got washed out for the most part with the remnants of Ian in SW PA yesterday. Got about 1.5 hours in the stand before it started coming down heavily and never stopped. Had one big bodied deer come through before legal light and that was all for me.


----------



## lazyhubby70

Loaded and rolling in the morn....7 days public land.....update as I can....


----------



## taylormade449

Blew my shot at a nice buck tonight. Walked up on him around some head high grass next to a pond and could see his rack sticking out. Knew I was fairly close and on the ground so I didn’t want to risk popping my head out to range him so I drew back behind the grass stepped out guess him for 30 and let it fly. Straight over his back he was more like 22 I always underjudge so I figured I’d add some to my initial judgement this time and paid the price. Think I have a good spot picked out to intercept the deer I’ve been seeing heading to dinner in the fields and hope to get another chance tomorrow night.


----------



## lazyhubby70

On the board. Public land. In the scoring thread.


----------



## lazyhubby70

Couple more pics


----------



## Wylicibin

Congratz man!


----------



## k&j8

Congrats!!


----------



## South Man

Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tca126

I put down what I think a pretty cool/unique PA buck yesterday eve. He’s got 4 on the one side and the other side has 2, which is almost like a big club that sweeps forward. His body was significantly bigger than the other bucks and his teeth are worn down. Not sure if he’s an old warrior on the way down rack wise. Pictures, score, and story later today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tca126

Anybody on the team good with scoring. If so, PM me. I wanna confirm that I scored correctly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tca126

Entered my buck on the scoring thread at 76 2/8”. Short story is I’ve seen a group of between 5-8 bucks in a small food plot on the gravel road at the end of my evening hunts as I’m leaving the the property. No trees in the area where I need to be,
So I tossed on the leafy suit top and tucked myself up against against the bank of a pond with some goldenrod/high stem count stuff in front of me. At 7:05 PM a single doe came into the plot with 6 bucks following. Took a 33 yard shot and the rest is history.


----------



## Wylicibin

Congrats man! Pics pics!


----------



## Kighty7

Shoot and Scores
What di I do next? I can't remember.....


----------



## arrowchukker

incoming 50 points boys. Pics to follow shortly.


----------



## arrowchukker




----------



## k&j8

Kighty7 said:


> Shoot and Scores
> What di I do next? I can't remember.....
> View attachment 7715595











19th Annual AT Deer Contest Check-In Station


Team 2 - The Quiet Killers - Whitetail Doe Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




www.archerytalk.com




Once you have your score post your picture and the required info to the check in station thread linked above. I believe you need to post team number and name, date and time of kill, public or private, state of kill and score. Pic included for reference.


----------



## Kighty7

I will get my deer scored up later today and entered. I have a few doe tags to fill as well and might head out to Ohio. I am having neck surgery Nov. 18th so I am going to see what I can accomplish.


----------



## Kighty7

For anyone interested, here is the video.


----------



## Bergs

Congrats on everyones success so far


----------



## taylormade449

Life's been getting in the way the past week i haven't been out near as much as id like. I was a couple minutes from a chance at a buck Sunday just needed him to come another 10 yards for me and i would've had a shot. neighbor decided to go for a Sunday evening joy ride on the four-wheeler 20 minutes to dark and came flying up and blew him out of the field. Definitely been in the right spot several times just need to connect on one now. Hoping to get back out for the next time on Sunday.


----------



## Extreme vft17

Kighty7 said:


> For anyone interested, here is the video.


Congratulations. Nice video.


----------



## lazyhubby70

Awesome to see deer pics rolling in....


----------



## Mohican

Been a while since checking in. Hard season so far. Lost my Mom right before season and then the Hurricane played havoc on a vacation home in Ft. Myers. I will be hitting it hard next week.


----------



## South Man

Mohican said:


> Been a while since checking in. Hard season so far. Lost my Mom right before season and then the Hurricane played havoc on a vacation home in Ft. Myers. I will be hitting it hard next week.


Sorry to hear that man! Sounds like a tough start but hopefully you’ll finish strong! Good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS

Congrats on everyone's success! I've had a couple more close encounters but no buck to show for thus far.


----------



## Kighty7

I am working on some bonus points and looking for a place to go in Ohio. I scored my buck and will have it posted soon.


----------



## Kighty7

South Man said:


> Sorry to hear that man! Sounds like a tough start but hopefully you’ll finish strong! Good luck
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry man... Prayers for yo to feel uplifted.


----------



## tca126

Anyone seeing activity picking up? Almost next to no daylight movement reported from my buddies in PA.


----------



## Kighty7

Temps warmed back up and slowed a lot of movement down. Temps are going to drop after the next front moves through on Wednesday. I have lots of bucks hitting scrapes every night. Some day walking activity but not much.


----------



## arrowchukker

The bucks, especially the little ones are starting to get “edgy”. We starting getting more daylight pics with that little cool snap last week. 
Had a small six come by me three different times yesterday afternoon. It was still early too. You could tell he didn’t know what he wanted to do. One time he feed by me, the next time he walked by at good pace, the last time he came by trotting. 
Starting to see more rubs too.


----------



## arrowchukker

Lol. Just had a decent six walk right by me in the tree. They are starting to move some.


----------



## taylormade449

Well not what you want to see the second biggest buck on the property. Not sure what happened to him had been there for a while and picked over.


----------



## lazyhubby70

Scouted my quota hunt yesterday and hung a cam up. Scout 1 day to hunt 2 days... Place hasn't been hunted for 3 years because of covid shutdowns (DOE land). I have a buck tag for first hunt next weekend...I've had success the 3 years before the shutdowns so I hung my stand in the "tree of death"....saw a couple huge bucks scouting (8 and 12) but this guy better not step out the eve of last day


----------



## Kighty7

May have an upgrade.... Ohio was kind to me....


----------



## taylormade449

Kighty7 said:


> May have an upgrade.... Ohio was kind to me....


Nice way to go


----------



## taylormade449

Added a doe to the scoring thread last night now really looking to hone in on a buck been seeing a few decent ones and chasing has started.


----------



## tca126

Great job fellas.


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS

Got a buck down guys!


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS

Hey guys,

I got him yesterday morning. Lots of bucks chasing does and he was the biggest. Probably chased the same doe past my stand atleast 4 times. Finally he chased her within 15 yards and another one spotted my movement and snorted. He reacted and came right under my stand. I drew back and shot him 10 yards quartering away. He went 30-35 yards and went down within sight.

Measured him out this evening at 132 7/8.


----------



## k&j8

MOBIGBUCKS said:


> View attachment 7737281
> 
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I got him yesterday morning. Lots of bucks chasing does and he was the biggest. Probably chased the same doe past my stand atleast 4 times. Finally he chased her within 15 yards and another one spotted my movement and snorted. He reacted and came right under my stand. I drew back and shot him 10 yards quartering away. He went 30-35 yards and went down within sight.
> 
> Measured him out this evening at 132 7/8.


Congrats on a great buck!


----------



## tca126

Congrats.


----------



## South Man

Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kighty7

MOBIGBUCKS said:


> View attachment 7737281
> 
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I got him yesterday morning. Lots of bucks chasing does and he was the biggest. Probably chased the same doe past my stand atleast 4 times. Finally he chased her within 15 yards and another one spotted my movement and snorted. He reacted and came right under my stand. I drew back and shot him 10 yards quartering away. He went 30-35 yards and went down within sight.
> 
> Measured him out this evening at 132 7/8.


That is awesome


----------



## Extreme vft17

MOBIGBUCKS said:


> View attachment 7737281
> 
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I got him yesterday morning. Lots of bucks chasing does and he was the biggest. Probably chased the same doe past my stand atleast 4 times. Finally he chased her within 15 yards and another one spotted my movement and snorted. He reacted and came right under my stand. I drew back and shot him 10 yards quartering away. He went 30-35 yards and went down within sight.
> 
> Measured him out this evening at 132 7/8.


Awesome. Congratulations.


----------



## lazyhubby70

Great bucks fellas. 

I passed on a big buck on first morn of quota hunt because it was still too dark for me, right at first light....had him at 30 yards but couldn't make out where little limbs were....he never wandered by again [emoji2369]... passed on a small 6pt that evening. Was a slow weekend. Will try to get out again soon locally on some private land.


----------



## Kighty7

Posted my PA Buck today. 102 4/8
Had neck surgery yesterday and all seems to have gone well.


----------



## pirogue53

Congrats to all those successful.


----------



## Kighty7

Am I allowed to turn in my Ohio buck, which is smaller, for 50 points since I haven't killed a doe?


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS

Yep!


----------



## Kighty7

Been missing a lot of time in the woods since having my neck surgery. Hoping to be back in a tree after Christmas looking for a fat doe. Best of luck everyone.


----------

